# Zusätzliche Java-Dateien verwenden



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

Ich verwende Eclipse und habe jetzt einen Ordner mit ziemlich vielen Java-Dateien, die ich als ergänzung in mein Java-Programm einbauen will(die dateien sind ein HTTPClient, den ich verwenden möchte)
Wo muss ich die Dateien hinkopieren und wie baue ich sie in mein Programm ein?


Mfg


----------



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

1) Quick & Dirty

Kopiere alle *.java Dateien in das src-Verzeichnis deines Projektes. Beachte dabei, dass
du die Package-Struktur mitkopierst.

2) Erstelle ein neues Projekt 'HttpClient' und kopiere die Dateien in das src-Verzeichnis dieses Projekts
In deinem Hauptprojekt unter Build-Path eine Abhängigkeit zum anderen Projekt einfügen.


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

Vielen dank.
Ich musste zwar ziemlich suchen, bis ich die abhängigkeit gefunden hatte, aber jetzt geht es.

Mfg


----------

